# Website that has stock statistics and commentary?



## Dowdy (9 February 2009)

Are there any websites out there they show daily statics of the ASX. I know the asx website has some stats but not the one i want. 
The stats i want is the 52 week (and historic) high and lows of all the ASX stock - which stocks hit their lows and highs for the day.

Any sites that show that?


----------



## tech/a (9 February 2009)

*Re: Website that has stock statistics and commentary*

http://www.stockscan.com.au/


----------



## Dowdy (9 February 2009)

that site you can only view one stock at a time. 
Doesn't show ALL the stocks that hit their lows and highs for the day or week


----------



## tech/a (9 February 2009)

My my.

You have a scan of the whole market sent to you daily.


----------



## Dowdy (9 February 2009)

I know. Must be an easier way.

I was watching sky business and it showed the 52 week high and lows for the asx200. That's why i was wondering if there's a site that shows that


----------



## alphaman (9 February 2009)

Easy to do with a charting program.


----------



## tech/a (9 February 2009)

Fin reveiw has them.


----------



## biggles (9 February 2009)

http://clients.weblink.com.au/clients/equitiesinfo/


----------

